# am I the only one who....



## GADawg08 (Nov 20, 2014)

thinks so called "reality" television, specifically outdoor related shows, are going down the crapper?? The other day I saw a preview for the new show Country Bucks, which has The Busbice's from Wilgame Innovations on it, and this show is about as ridiculous as Buck Commander. I really hope people don't judge ALL outdoorsmen by a few idiots


----------



## GAGE (Nov 20, 2014)

I saw the preview last night. Googled his story and found out that Mr. Busbice is worth 100 million dollars, and the 55000 acres they own in LA is high fenced.  I always thought that anything they touched was garbage, but with that said, I applaud them for what they have built, as they are marketing genius's.   Did not watch the show though.


----------



## jeremyledford (Nov 20, 2014)

I hear you loud and clear. 
I do nuisance wildlife control for a living, and a show like "turtle man" drives me nuts! It really is a disgrace to what I do, as this guy goes around catching animals and hollering, while charging like $3 and a bowl of soup for his work. Such unrealistic garbage really gets under my skin, and really shows a fake and unfair view of trapping and my profession. Especially when I have a biology degree and actually incorporate wildlife conservation practices into my work. 

Sorry, just a little venting while in agreement with you!


----------



## GADawg08 (Nov 20, 2014)

I agree that they are marketing geniuses, and that's what it takes to be successful in outdoor television. But I feel like a lot of these shows focus on just that...marketing.....and not enough about the outdoor lifestyle. Is there such thing as a "wannabe redneck?" Cause it sure seems like a lot of TV personalities are trying their best to be one....But hey, if that's what millions of people wanna see then more power to them


----------



## krazybronco2 (Nov 20, 2014)

about the only show duck hunting show i like to watch anymore is RNT tv because there is not as much product pushing as on other shows. avian x isnt bad becuase they some times have some helpful tips. the worst is the flyway highway every other word out of the host mouth is talking about a product.


----------



## grouper throat (Nov 20, 2014)

I hope the TV show is better than their line of game cams..


----------



## steelshotslayer (Nov 20, 2014)

I have gotten to the point where  I don't even bother.  It is all a load of garbage anyways a bunch of show for all the lovely people living in the big cities so they have an idea of "How it is".  Its ridiculous almost as bad as Joe Biden talking to people about how Republicans don't like the poor and hes an average guy while wearing a shirt to a country club that costs 650K to join.


----------



## Mumpy (Nov 20, 2014)

I can't watch them anymore, I get so upset that these idiots are given a TV Show. I argue that the worst show out there is "The Flight" that show brings NOTHING to it's viewers. Crappy music playing in the background to a point that when they DO Talk you can't hear them but mostly the show is just crappy camera work, crappy editing (music) and overall a waste of time.

Now, Ole girl Ainsley Beeman from the DU show, I could watch her all dang day!


----------



## Troy Butler (Nov 20, 2014)

yes I do, from ducks to deer and anything else that is hunted. Kids and most adults don't have woodsman skills anymore. Most can not get out of the woods at dark on a 500 ac track. All they know is to walk down a road or path to a food plot and sit on it that is the only way they seem to think there is to kill a deer.


----------



## GADawg08 (Nov 20, 2014)

Mumpy said:


> I can't watch them anymore, I get so upset that these idiots are given a TV Show. I argue that the worst show out there is "The Flight" that show brings NOTHING to it's viewers. Crappy music playing in the background to a point that when they DO Talk you can't hear them but mostly the show is just crappy camera work, crappy editing (music) and overall a waste of time.
> 
> Now, Ole girl Ainsley Beeman from the DU show, I could watch her all dang day!




....agreed, but her voice kinda annoys me.....sounds like an 8 yr old


----------



## Mumpy (Nov 20, 2014)

GADawg08 said:


> ....agreed, but her voice kinda annoys me.....sounds like an 8 yr old



Agreed, true, but if she could deal with my flaws, I'd surely let that pass.


----------



## GADawg08 (Nov 20, 2014)

its all just a $$ game....last few yrs Chad Belding was preaching about Escort shotguns and Hevi-Metal shells.....now Its Benelli's and Federal Black Clouds


----------



## steelshotslayer (Nov 20, 2014)

GADawg08 said:


> its all just a $$ game....last few yrs Chad Belding was preaching about Escort shotguns and Hevi-Metal shells.....now Its Benelli's and Federal Black Clouds



Same thing with the Robertsons and Benelli now its Mossberg.


----------



## across the river (Nov 20, 2014)

Regardless of what I personally think of it in terms of quality, I think the Duck Commander show on A & E is one of the best thing to ever happen in regards to hunting in general.  It was marketing genius for them and as made them piles of money, but it has done something that I have never seen done before, and that is the show took the hunting lifestyle, at least to some degree, mainstream.   I read somewhere that a large percentage of Duck Commanders revenue now comes from non hunters.  It opened a whole new market for them, and you now have Moms and grandmas buying duck calls they will never hunt with. People watching dancing with the stars saw the Robertson family sitting in a duck blind for one of the daughters dances.  I'm sure if everything goes as planned, moms and teenage girls everywhere will have a T-shirt with a picture of the Busbice boys on it after their show hits the air.  Are the shows necessarily good shows for true hunters to watch?  No.   Are they cheesy to most hunters?  Probably.  But there are millions of people out there in cities across the nation, that have never steped foot off of the pavement outside of a city park, that watch these shows and become "fans" of hunters.   I think that is great, and I think it is a heck of a lot better than having some tell them that fur coats are bad and hunting should be outlawed.   I think the DC show alone has dramatic setback the anti-hunting agenda, because it millions of people now o.k. with hunting, even if they aren't hunters themselves. Each of those millions of people have a vote. If the Busbice show adds to that number, I'm grateful for that, regardless of whether I like the show or not.


----------



## strutlife (Nov 21, 2014)

grouper throat said:


> I hope the TV show is better than their line of game cams..



This right here is so true. That's why I switched to Bushnell. You couldn't give me a thousand of their highest priced cams they sell.


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 21, 2014)

I have never seen one about coon hunting worth a tinkers. Same thing always, show the dogs getting their three collars and released. Go on station break for ten minutes. By then dogs are treed and tied up and some looking. Then ten minute station break. Come back and say they found the coon but save it to run again. No strike , no race , no tree ing line up. What a waste of time. But I imagine 99.9 % of folks would switch channels if dogs made ten seconds without barking on track.


----------



## 440Mopar (Nov 21, 2014)

Tk and mike .best hunting videos period


----------



## steelshotslayer (Nov 21, 2014)

440Mopar said:


> Tk and mike .best hunting videos period



Ole WW


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 21, 2014)

across the river said:


> Regardless of what I personally think of it in terms of quality, I think the Duck Commander show on A & E is one of the best thing to ever happen in regards to hunting in general.  It was marketing genius for them and as made them piles of money, but it has done something that I have never seen done before, and that is the show took the hunting lifestyle, at least to some degree, mainstream.   I read somewhere that a large percentage of Duck Commanders revenue now comes from non hunters.  It opened a whole new market for them, and you now have Moms and grandmas buying duck calls they will never hunt with. People watching dancing with the stars saw the Robertson family sitting in a duck blind for one of the daughters dances.  I'm sure if everything goes as planned, moms and teenage girls everywhere will have a T-shirt with a picture of the Busbice boys on it after their show hits the air.  Are the shows necessarily good shows for true hunters to watch?  No.   Are they cheesy to most hunters?  Probably.  But there are millions of people out there in cities across the nation, that have never steped foot off of the pavement outside of a city park, that watch these shows and become "fans" of hunters.   I think that is great, and I think it is a heck of a lot better than having some tell them that fur coats are bad and hunting should be outlawed.   I think the DC show alone has dramatic setback the anti-hunting agenda, because it millions of people now o.k. with hunting, even if they aren't hunters themselves. Each of those millions of people have a vote. If the Busbice show adds to that number, I'm grateful for that, regardless of whether I like the show or not.



Good post.  Many forget that those shows are just that, reality shows.  

The DD show is a good show that expresses the fun and business side of the family.  They do things that most of do yet they get ridiculed for it.  

I think it's jealousy.  

RNT-V don't do much advertising, because most of the stuff they use, they make or sell at their shop.  

These threads trip me out, I watch hunting shows cause I like em, and I don't have to worry about whether my 12 yr old or 2 yr old will hear a cuss word. or worry about the nudity.

Same as the animal planet and National Geographic.  I like animals, and I like to learn more about them.  the hunting shows are fun and I am smart enough to know that the best hunts are filmed and the worst ones are cut out.  It's called editing.


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 22, 2014)

It aint nothing about it reality dumaus ..... I had a crew come down hyar  to film me and my dogs coon hunting in the daytime in the marsh, where the stupid show could actually film so folks could see something. 

But guess what ?   The crew was running late so they brought a coon in a cage to turn loose. so they did and the coon climbed a tree nobody in their right mind would have thought a coon that had been run around in the marsh would have come out and climbed. They got some film of my dogs yakkety yaking on a coon up in a tree. Every so often my dogs would turn to me an ax? How long we gotta keep this up?  Even a pup would look at me and say Count my barkins boss. The dogs even knew it was fake.. They said it was getting late and they must wrap it up and be gone so they could get set up at a cracker bar where I .sing karaoke.  It was daylight still and I had been waiting on that film crew for three hours .  As said they turnt out a coon and my dogs High fived laughing at theirownself and you could tell , Kind of embare assed about their antics . Any way when the film crew was packing up  I said, I did NOT come down hyar for another hhooty hoot comercaial kind of a thing. You will get a video  of me releasing my dogs hither out into the marsh  or you can forget about me karaokinining for your cameras. Well this was prior to me cutting loose.  So I worked a deal. They stuck around for three more minutes and got film of tenseconds of my dogd getting gone hunting in the daytime in the marsh . They diddied theier duty and I had diidied mine .   They packed up and hauldedbuggy for me to come sing them a song.  Well , My dogs was out .  And I'll tell you boys what I slightly suggested to them in southern gentalemanly turms . I shall see you when I catch my last dog. So!! Goodbye for now..... Next thing you know is what  happened was like normally happens.   The dogs I turnt aloose  opened on a track way out in the marsh. The tide was coming in , It was daytime and the coon made a haul buggy "Back to the Island"  We saw it three or 4 times ahead of the dogs . But not on tape cause the cameraman  had done wallered hisself down in a two foot wide tidal soft spot . Two minutes after the film crew had packed up and gone for me to be a star , my dogs were treed hard and they were the star like I thought the purpose of in the day time thing was .  
 Then let me finnishimo de story. Dey hauled me out to Cracker Bobs and a put me on a Mike singing.  I embare assed the film crew , the tobaccocrew. Made Peter Cincotti sound like a choir boy on  " Witches Brew" only a couple of film crew left standing. What a night>? I bout got runned oft for having too much fun in front of my former Sunday School Class.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 22, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> These threads trip me out, I watch hunting shows cause I like em, and I don't have to worry about whether my 12 yr old or 2 yr old will hear a cuss word. or worry about the nudity.



Exactly!  There are a lot worse things on TV these days.  If you don't like hunting shows or reality hunting shows don't watch them.  I have a handful I watch and my kids and I can sit down and watch them together.  They don't replace going to the hunting property with your kids tough.  Just something else I can do that is outdoor/hunting related when I can't be in the woods with them.


----------



## Lightnrod (Nov 24, 2014)

The only thing embarrassing is Trying to decipher Scrapy's so called "country slang".


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 24, 2014)

I couldn't tell you, because I don't watch any of them, nor do I have a tape or CD collection.


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 25, 2014)

Lightnrod said:


> The only thing embarrassing is Trying to decipher Scrapy's so called "country slang".


How bout 2 minuites wotrh of messing around ? Den "Acting" like  going huntin and ten minuetes of selling you Hygenic paper with no pine knots in it?  Or very feeeew  PIne Knot in it .?????? 
REality""??????? fantasias ???? who of all that grew up on Bambi watchers has a clue?????? Play your cartoons to yourselves .


----------



## Lightnrod (Nov 25, 2014)

My point exactly.


----------

